# Suck fuji bike .......



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

That is entirely your fault. High end road bikes should be ridden in the rain only rarely, and should be cleaned and dried afterwards, which you obviously haven't done. That's one of the worst cases of abuse I've ever seen.


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

SUCK FUJI 
ride in the rain , one month past ....

BOTTOM BRACKET doesn't drill , so ride in the rain , water through SEAT POST and CHAIN STAY to BB .
BB accumulation of stagnant water ....

SUCK DESIGN!

It was FUJI poor design ! 

If you ride in the rain , even it was a drizzling rain .... the water will past through seat post ... to BB , and accumulation ....

Taiwan FUJI company give me funny report , 

" ITS ALL YOUR FAULT !!! THIS FRAME DO NOT RIDE IN THE RAIN "

p.s The frame model is Altamira for Di2


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Which model is this?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Indeed. What do you expect when rain meets metal?

Poor bike.


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> That is entirely your fault. High end road bikes should be ridden in the rain only rarely, and should be cleaned and dried afterwards, which you obviously haven't done. That's one of the worst cases of abuse I've ever seen.


"should be cleaned and dried afterward "

I ride in a drizzling rain ....

should I dismantle crank set every time when I ride in wet ?

Its funny


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

User error.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Boyoungirl said:


> -.-
> Only ride for 80 km ..... suck!


So apparently material science shouldn't apply for 80km


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

il sogno said:


> Which model is this?


The frame model is Altamira for Di2


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> Indeed. What do you expect when rain meets metal?
> 
> Poor bike.


-.-
Only ride for 80 km ..... suck!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Seriously? There's no drainage hole on the underside of the bottom bracket? Wow...unbelievable. 

Can you post a pic of the underside of the BB?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, that's it....the bike sucks. Any other bike on the face of the planet that is made for RACING would handle abuse like that with no problem at all.

Check with Hong Fu...I think they sell magic bikes.


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Taiwan FUJI customer service said to me :

when you ride in the wet situation , you must be dismantle crank set every time 


​is it a funny joke ???


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Why would Altamira Di2 have external cable guides?

Epic user fail


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Boyoungirl said:


> -.-
> Only ride for 80 km ..... suck!


You should beat that pile with a sledgehammer. Then poast up some pictures. 
Maybe back over it with the car too. 

That will show it to do you wrong.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The USA Fuji owners manual gives the usual boilerplate stuff about riding a bike in wet conditions. As far as I can tell there is nothing there forbidding the owner from riding in the rain.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Boyoungirl said:


> ​is it a funny joke ???


It is from where we are sitting. 

HTH.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

I was told by my LBS to remove the seatpost and turn the bike upside down and let the frame drain after a wet ride. Or the BB will eventually fail. I thought this was pretty common procedure for bike in the rain. I do feel for ya though.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Boyoungirl said:


> -.-
> Only ride for 80 km ..... suck!


Did you ride it once for 80k in rain then it sat for 1 month or was it just 1 wet ride with other rides during that month?

That much rust/ corrosion from 1 month is suspicious. Wiping down the bike and lubing after a wet ride is not going to prevent that.

I've never disassembled a crankset after a wet ride and my bikes never look like that!


----------



## tylorrc (Apr 24, 2012)

This topic is original from Taiwan's bike forum, Mobile01.
Is this your story or your friends?
Please just tell the truth, don't spread this issue with other purpose.
I don't wanna comment this,
IMOH, put a drainage hole under BB is better for daily use


----------



## Knitapair (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd be interested to know where those of you who claim user error live and where this particular user lives as well.

I'm not a tech savvy biker but as someone who lives in a place with 180 days of annual rain I can say that the hour+ recommended post-rain deconstruction routine isn't very practical. Towel it off and hang it? Sure. Detail cleaning every week? Sure. But to take apart your Crankset every time the bike gets wet? I would have to do that at least 4 or 5 times a week November through March. De- and Re-assmebling the bike that many times can't be good for it after a while either.

That said. I have an old used steel bike that I commute with. If I don't take good care of it and it breaks down I don't really care. It cost me 300 bucks and I can easily replace it. If I spent 3000 on it then it would stay indoors on Rainy days and get cleaned everyday.


----------



## vettracer (Jan 12, 2011)

Boyoungirl said:


> Taiwan FUJI customer service said to me :
> 
> when you ride in the wet situation , you must be dismantle crank set every time
> 
> ...


That's a little silly, Just pull the seatpost after the ride and turn the bike upside down. it takes less than a minute.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Knitapair said:


> I'd be interested to know where those of you who claim user error live and where this particular user lives as well.
> 
> I'm not a tech savvy biker but as someone who lives in a place with 180 days of annual rain I can say that the hour+ recommended post-rain deconstruction routine isn't very practical. Towel it off and hang it? Sure. Detail cleaning every week? Sure. But to take apart your Crankset every time the bike gets wet? I would have to do that at least 4 or 5 times a week November through March. De- and Re-assmebling the bike that many times can't be good for it after a while either.
> 
> That said. I have an old used steel bike that I commute with. If I don't take good care of it and it breaks down I don't really care. It cost me 300 bucks and I can easily replace it. If I spent 3000 on it then it would stay indoors on Rainy days and get cleaned everyday.


The bike uses a Press-Fit 86 bottom bracket. Those aren't known for their longevity anyway, let alone riding in rain. After a rainy ride, you should drain the frame by removing the seatpost and inverting the bike. Ideally, you wouldn't ride it in rain at all, but in a wet region, you don't have much choice. Looking at the overall condition of the bike, though.... those cranks look nasty on the outside too, not just the rusty spindle. And the rust on that bottom bracket? 80km? Over what? A year?


EDIT: Ok, the more I think about it.... The Press-Fit BB has a sleeve with o-rings at each end. Therefore, the water came in through the bottom bracket, not the seatpost. Also, a drain hole wouldn't do any good, unless you also put one in the BB sleeve.

You either rode through a typhoon, a river or power-washed the bike.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got to agree that I would be bummed out too. I don't ride in the rain, but if I did, I wouldn't just know to remove my seatpost and turn my bike upside down.

I though a BB drain hole was standard.


----------



## Knitapair (Apr 10, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> 80km? Over what? A year?
> 
> You either rode through a typhoon, a river or power-washed the bike.


Or on the beach 

I agree, 80km is just one or two rides which sounds like too much bike for the amount of riding. I did over 60km yesterday in just a couple hours. 80km is a max of 4 hours of riding and that's if you're slow. If you're slow then you probably wouldn't have bought such a nice bike to begin with. That kind of corrosion after three or four hours of riding, even in the rain, seem impossibly unlikely


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

what you need is Rust-eze Medicated Bottom Bracket Ointment ... :thumbsup:


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll go ahead and call BS to the 80km claim. I have probably 5000km on a ceramic BB installed in my CX bike. The bike rarely gets ridden in pleasant weather, or on the road. I pop the seals every 8-10 weeks for maintenance and some fresh grease.
It's installed on a STEEL bike, and both the BB and the shell look 100% better than that Fuji. 

Someone rode the living crap out of their bike, did NO maintenance, nor cleaning, and no wants something for free...


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

First - the bike is not an Altamira for Di2. It has cables and the paint does not match any pattern they had on the Altamira. It is a 2010 SST 1.0 with non electronic Dura Ace

Fuji SST 1.0 asia page









Second why are the 3 photos taken on different types of floors? Was the bike taken apart and moved around a lot? makes no sense.

Third why does the tire change in the third photo? Did you take it apart and put it back together and ride it for a while? the bearings do not look as bad in the third photo. 

My guess is you were running matched red tires took apart the BB put it it back together and continued to ride it. When the rear tire wore out you swapped it for a none red one. The last photo is the oldest and the first photo is the newest timing wise. The other choice is you took apart the BB took photos of it on three different floor surfaces and did a rear wheel/tire swap during the BB service. The first story makes more sense to me, but what do I know I'm just a bored guy on the internet making up storys to kill time.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

I was wrong.

The three photos are not of the same bike. The first 2 photos are with out a doubt a 2010 Fuji SST 1.0, but the third photo is a different bike.

The SST has internal cable routing with a small protrusion just in front of the BB on the downtube for the cables to pass through. The Frame in the third photo has an external cable. Also the SST frame looks similar on the drive and non drive side, with the raised area around the bearings with graphics. The third photo does not show the correct BB area for an SST (No Graphics).

A little tough to see in the tiny photos but it is there enough to get the idea that the third photo BB area is wrong for an SST


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

QuattroCreep said:


> First - the bike is not an Altamira for Di2. It has cables and the paint does not match any pattern they had on the Altamira. It is a 2010 SST 1.0 with non electronic Dura Ace


hey , I am surely this frame is Altamira for Di2

I just take advantage of another friends photo! (because his bike do not clean right now)

Altamira for Di2 is totally bad same this , just look design!


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

tylorrc said:


> Please just tell the truth, don't spread this issue with other purpose.


what truth ?? you can see in mobile01 ,cheers


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Boyoungirl said:


> what truth ?? you can see in mobile01 ,cheers


Your a troll. Hit the road.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Good work Quattro. Rep added.


Oh troll. More rep removed.


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

MMinSC said:


> I'll go ahead and call BS to the 80km claim. I have probably 5000km on a ceramic BB installed in my CX bike. The bike rarely gets ridden in pleasant weather, or on the road. I pop the seals every 8-10 weeks for maintenance and some fresh grease.
> It's installed on a STEEL bike, and both the BB and the shell look 100% better than that Fuji.
> 
> Someone rode the living crap out of their bike, did NO maintenance, nor cleaning, and no wants something for free...


Because this FUJI bike do not have BB weep hole


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Boyoungirl said:


> Because this FUJI bike do not have BB weep hole


No, because you dont know how to take care of your bike.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Boyoungirl said:


> hey , I am surely this frame is Altamira for Di2
> 
> I just take advantage of another friends photo! (because his bike do not clean right now)
> 
> Altamira for Di2 is totally bad same this , just look design!


So you are showing photos of 2 different Fuji bikes that were not cared for correctly. In your first post you called out Altamira for Di2 and 2 of the photos were clearly not an Altamira. No mention of it was a friends bike too.

Not Fuji's fault. Many frames do not have weep holes for water and have perfect BB. Your the one riding and caring for your rig take the responsibility for it. Your falt.


----------



## Knitapair (Apr 10, 2012)

What are we supposed to be looking at in that photo? It's just a pic of a BB that frankly looks just fine.


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> No, because you dont know how to take care of your bike.


take for what !!!!???

JUST RIDE IN drizzling rain

another bike frame need check every time ??

SUCK!


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

The big bicycle companies working primarily with carbon should incorporate weep holes into their designs!!!

Taiwan FUJI Manager just said to my friend " do not ride in the rain

SUCK BIKE DESIGN!!! SIGH!


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

QuattroCreep said:


> So you are showing photos of 2 different Fuji bikes that were not cared for correctly. In your first post you called out Altamira for Di2 and 2 of the photos were clearly not an Altamira. No mention of it was a friends bike too.
> 
> Not Fuji's fault. Many frames do not have weep holes for water and have perfect BB. Your the one riding and caring for your rig take the responsibility for it. Your falt.


nono

you dont understand what I mean! 

Truth is , Di2 frame have weep between seat post and BB

OK??


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Epic thread backfire :lol: !


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

My Bikes:

C'dale SuperSix - carbon - no BB drain hole
Jamis SL - carbon - no BB drain hole
Colnago C-50 - carbon - no BB drain hole
Specialized M2Pro - aluminum - no BB drain hole
Marin Racing - lugged steel - no BB drain hole 

I guess by your standards all those designs suck too.

Pulling a Dura Ace crank and drying the BB area out wiping off road grit and some new grease on the crank spindle should only take 30mins. 

You could also just tip the bike vertical after riding in the rain so water pools in the chain stays rather then the BB. What about just removing the cable guide screw, that would drain the water easily. You could pack your whole BB with rendered goose fat that should keep the water out.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Maybe the OP needs this bike.


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

il sogno said:


> Seriously? There's no drainage hole on the underside of the bottom bracket? Wow...unbelievable.
> 
> Can you post a pic of the underside of the BB?


Not sure why people don't key on this instead of saying he is at fault. If I had to clean my BB every time my bike got wet I would have gone through a few hundred already. 

My BB gets cleaned when I drop it off for maint every 3-4 months.....Never after a wet day with no issues ever. 

That looks like a "suck design" if you ask me.


----------



## Knitapair (Apr 10, 2012)

Rustyrus said:


> Not sure why people don't key on this instead of saying he is at fault. If I had to clean my BB every time my bike got wet I would have gone through a few hundred already.
> 
> My BB gets cleaned when I drop it off for maint every 3-4 months.....Never after a wet day with no issues ever.
> 
> That looks like a "suck design" if you ask me.


there's no way that much damage was done in 80km, regardless of design. The corrosion to the outside of the crank has nothing to do with drainage


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

Knitapair said:


> there's no way that much damage was done in 80km, regardless of design. The corrosion to the outside of the crank has nothing to do with drainage


Yea I don't know exactly what happened or if everything posted is true...and I agree that 80km has to be a gross understatement or this guy is just having fun.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Boyoungirl said:


> Because this FUJI bike do not have BB weep hole


You have done enough "weeping" for 100 irresponsible Fuji owners. Time to man up...

Nothing to see here folks... move along...


----------



## chiumomo2011 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rustyrus said:


> Yea I don't know exactly what happened or if everything posted is true...and I agree that 80km has to be a gross understatement or this guy is just having fun.


that must be acid rain


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I just spoke to the Category Manager-Road at Fuji/Kestrel. He said I think it is a SST1.0 and this issue can usually is solved with the Hole that is drilled for the BB cable guide where the water exits.

If you provide the link we’ll have our ASI Asia office contact the consumer to take care of him/her.

So, please stop complaining, Fuji in Taiwan will get in contact with you soon.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't ride your bike in the rain! Keep your bike away from bright light! And under no circumstances are you to ever, evvvvvvvvvver, feed your bike after midnight!


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Was watching this Arnold Sharzenneger movie and after a brutal exchange of back to back blows, the guy says to Arnold " Suck you!" and delivers a nasty ninja move. Arnold shakes it off and replies " Suck me? no Suck you!" as he finishes the guy with a fatal head shot. Or something like that 

Kinda like the way this thread is going.


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

I have left bikes out in the rain for years that didn't look that bad.....


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

If I dunked the bike in saltwater for a week, I don't think I can make it look that bad.


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

im confused now . that front D doesnt look Di 2 to me


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why the OP wants me to suck a Fuji bike....


Maybe its K0d3?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out why the OP wants me to suck a Fuji bike....


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

I call BS. that bike's been sitting out in the elements for some time.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bahueh said:


> I call BS. that bike's been sitting out in the elements for some time.


Or underwater....


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bahueh said:


> I call BS. that bike's been sitting out in the elements for some time.


Perhaps it was attacked by the Japanese Tsunami.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

See this? This is rust OUTSIDE the BB. What exactly would a weep hole do to prevent this? 
That is not just some surface rust that cleans off with steel wool. That's deep pitted rust which requires quite a bit of time to occur! The rotors on my car don't look that bad after sitting in the rain for a week.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Two scenarios:
The bike was in the spring thaw.
It had been washed down stream and flowed into the ocean where it washed up along with driftwood. 
 

The bikes I've subjected to harsh conditions were the BMX types. We'd hose them off after a muddy encounter and leave them to dry out. Those BB's were not close to being sealed but we used sufficient amounts of grease in the shells when assembling. On my current bikes I have a light smearing of water resistant grease spread on the inside of the BB and parts down there. Some who are OCD about super clean parts, this may also contribute to corrosion issues when in contact with water. 

I wouldn't blame Fuji. Bikes don't list weather sealing or water/dunk proofing as a feature when buying.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Boyoungirl said:


> you dont understand what I mean!


Understatement of the month.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

foto said:


> Don't ride your bike in the rain!


So now no riding in the rain, and the sun makes carbon asplode (or that just Treks?)?! I think I'll stay with me steel bike forever!
Suck carbon bike!


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Suck it, Trebeck!


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

Nope! Everyone knows Mt Fuji is the highest point in Japan so no chance of tsunami there!



tlg said:


> Perhaps it was attacked by the Japanese Tsunami.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why the OP wants me to suck a Fuji bike....



You love, long time?


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Thats some crazy rust. Sure it's not from your chamois?




Magsdad said:


> Suck it, Trebeck!


"Schuck it long, and schuck it hard"


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Boyoungirl said:


> SUCK FUJI
> ride in the rain , one month past ....
> 
> " ITS ALL YOUR FAULT !!! THIS FRAME DO NOT RIDE IN THE RAIN "


ALL YOUR FUJI ARE BELONG...

Ah, never mind!

:aureola:


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> High end road bikes should be ridden in the rain only rarely,


So what do the pros do when it starts raining during a race??? Just stop riding and get on the team bus?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Italianrider76 said:


> So what do the pros do when it starts raining during a race??? Just stop riding and get on the team bus?


No they have someone take care of their bikes.


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

Italianrider76 said:


> So what do the pros do when it starts raining during a race??? Just stop riding and get on the team bus?


i think they wrap their bike with their team jackets so that the BB wont be wet!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Italianrider76 said:


> So what do the pros do when it starts raining during a race??? Just stop riding and get on the team bus?





tihsepa said:


> No they have someone take care of their bikes.



I bet under said conditions the mechanics break down the BB (After the race/stage) and clean, dry, and re-lube everything. Maybe even replace bearings with new ones rather than clean and re-lube them.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> I bet under said conditions the mechanics break down the BB (After the race/stage) and clean, dry, and re-lube everything. Maybe even replace bearings with new ones rather than clean and re-lube them.


I bet they do that after almost every race/stage regardless of conditions.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

If you ride in the rain, remove the seat post and hang the bike upside down. You have to do that with every bike, wether it has a weep hole or not.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> I bet they do that after almost every race/stage regardless of conditions.


No...no they don't...


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Boyoungirl said:


> The frame model is Altamira for Di2


I show the pictures to the Category Manager-Road at Fuji/Kestrel. He thinks your road bike is a SST 1.0. Please let me know when Fuji get in contact with you. I would like to see a picture of your entire bike.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RJP Diver said:


> I bet they do that after almost every race/stage regardless of conditions.


you'd lose money on that bet...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Please let me know when Fuji get in contact with you. I would like to see a picture of your entire bike.


Which bike? The OP posted pics from two. And probably owns neither of them.

I wouldn't get your hopes up. You won't get pics because they would show the bike was neglected. The pics already provided show a severely ruty *exterior *BB and a rusty crank arm. That doesn't just occur from rain getting in through a seat post.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I bet the team mechanics unlace and rebuild the wheels between each race and stage.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I bet the team mechanics rotate the cogs on the cassette to even out the wear after every race/stage, moving the 23 to the outside, and the 11 or 12 to the inside.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I bet the team mechanics recut the fork steer tubes between every race/stage.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

sadisticnoob said:


> im confused now . that front D doesnt look Di 2 to me


it's not. the bike is a 2010 SST 1.0. No Di anything.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Me thinks we all have been had.

This troll stirred to pot and left.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Indeed, its time for this thread to go the farm in the country. . .


----------

